# Brake Pressure Sensor Fault Code



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

Got this fault code while scanning the vehicle ('06 V10) today...ESP light is on
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379.LBL
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203
Coding: 0022786
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
I'm guessing that there is a faulty connection and maybe unplugging and replugging the brake light switch first may help?...and then possibly the plugs for the Brake Pressure Sensor going from the ABS unit to the Master Cylinder (where the Brake Pressure Sensor is located).
Any thoughts on my thoughts?


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Brake Pressure Sensor Fault Code (DCC)*

Any chance that I might just unplug and re-plug the connections before running out to buy a new switch?


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Brake Pressure Sensor Fault Code (DCC)*

I had the brake pressure sensor error on my 05 MKIV Jetta and mentioned the code when I went in for the brake switch recall. They said the new brake switch fixed the problem, but I haven't rescanned since to see if it has appeared again.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Brake Pressure Sensor Fault Code (JettaGetUpandGo)*

Thanks JettaGetUpandGo,
Was your ESP light on with the bad switch?


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Brake Pressure Sensor Fault Code (DCC)*

I think the actual code stated "brake pressure sensor - implausible signal," although I no longer have the saved file with the scan to check. The ESP light did come on occasionally, but if I turned the car off and restarted it, the light would go away. I would say it happened 9 or 10 times in the two years I have had the car (was brand new when I got it).


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Brake Pressure Sensor Fault Code (JettaGetUpandGo)*

I lied to you. I found the log:
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Coding: 0019970
Shop #: WSC 00028
1 Fault Found:
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Brake Pressure Sensor Fault Code (JettaGetUpandGo)*

Hmmm...I guess my fault is not intermitent...see post 1...maybe its is a failed switch after all


----------



## monkiee (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Brake Pressure Sensor Fault Code (DCC)*

i have the same fualt on my beetle, what do you do to fix the problem, or what would you recommend, Thanks.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Brake Pressure Sensor Fault Code (monkiee)*

monkiee
most seem to think that the issue is with the brake pedal switch and that re-setting that or replacing it might do the trick...I have not tried it as my fault just occured...
Maybe some on here who have more in-depth experiences with this issue would like to chime in.


----------



## monkiee (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi, i did replace the brake pedal switch today and shazamm, its cleared the fault and the bugs fine again, THANKS to everyone who gave some input.


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (monkiee)*

Awesome! I'm glad replacing the switch worked. How much was it bye the way?


----------



## monkiee (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*

H














I the cost of the switch was £7.38 with the VAT, great.


----------



## monkiee (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (monkiee)*

ohh no i spoken too soon,







, this faults back, anyone with any ideas too erase or repair it please drop a note, thanks.
01314 Engine Control Module
013 check DTC memory


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (monkiee)*

monkiee,
What was the original fault codes?


_Modified by DCC at 9:20 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## RRRRRRRRR32 (May 29, 2007)

on my screen it appeared as STOP STOP BRAKE FAULT SERVICE MANUAL. and now my car cant turn right without makin noises


----------



## monkiee (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (RRRRRRRRR32)*

DCC
my oridginal fault was 
01435 - brake pressure sensor 1
(G201)
008- inpluasible signal intermittent.
It may sound mad but if the fluid (BRAKE) is low will that cause this fault, and what is the DTC.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (monkiee)*

01314 is not the same as 01435
your 01435 seems to be gone with the new switch
see attached link for 01314
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01314


----------



## monkiee (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (DCC)*

yes i understand that, but what do i do to remove the faults, i have cleared all faults on the memory and this one seems to come back?
i will try again to see if it will work but i recon that the fault code will return.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (monkiee)*

To prevent it from coming back, you will have to address the problem(s).
In this case, it was recommended that you check the possible casues as stated by the link above.
Hope it helps


----------



## monkiee (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (DCC)*

Hi Again !, 
I have noticed a strange pattern on the fault, it seams to come on if i drive downhill, and to retify the fault i just drive onto a car park and turn the car around using full lock, ???????? and the ESP







light goes out
Any ideas anyone, or is this just coincidence????


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (monkiee)*

That is odd...I can't help with that...sorry


----------



## owain1602 (Jun 15, 2006)

Have a look at value field for the brake switch, it has 2 switches in it, they should both change as the brake pedal is pressed from a 0 to 1.
You also need to look at the values for the brake pressure sensor which should increase proportional to the effort applied on the brake pedal.


----------



## monkiee (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (owain1602)*

I have just got the car back from the stealers, they have sorted the faults but it cost me £170.00, the problem was a split intake pipe, and a blocked breather, they said the faults from these are causing the ECU to put faults on the ESP, but hay thanks to everyone who gave some imput.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (owain1602)*

I can't get a value reading from the brake switch?...Its almost like the switch is 'dead' (but its new).


----------



## owain1602 (Jun 15, 2006)

Do your brake lights work?
If they dont then im guessing you have put the switch in incorrectly.
If they do then at least 1 side of your switch is working. 
The field is in different areas depending on vehicle, its sometimes in the engine group but on the later ones its under ABS.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (owain1602)*

The brake lights are working (both the old and new switches)...but I cannot read the brake pedal switch via the VAG Tool...
Maybe I'm not looking in the right place...
Any thoughts?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (DCC)*

On the Touareg, the status of the Brake Light Switch should be in Group 003, field 1, and the Brake Pressure should be in Group 005, Field 1.
-Uwe-


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Uwe,
Thanks
The pressure reading in 005 1 is 190+...nowhere near the -8 to +8 bar as needed...
Any thoughts?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (DCC)*


_Quote »_The pressure reading in 005 1 is 190+...nowhere near the -8 to +8 bar as needed...

Well, an electrical fault, either in the circuit or the sensor itself, as initially reported in the fault code you posted certainly *could* explain a reading that's effectively off-the-scale..








-Uwe-


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Uwe, I guess its quite safe to point to the sensor itself since I just cannot understand how a wiring failure can take place with only 800 miles on the vehicle.
Problem is the sensor is not exactly the easiest thing to replace








Oh, by the way...the status of the brake light switch in 003 is N/A...I could not get a status reading from the VAG Tool.
Thanks!
_Modified by DCC at 8:53 PM 7-9-2007_


_Modified by DCC at 8:53 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## Lyttelton (Sep 21, 2004)

On my V6 Passat, it says:
Controller: 8D0 907 389E
Component:ABS/ESP allrad D46
Coding:04297
1 fault found
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201)
35-10 - - - intermittent
What should I do first to treat it??


----------



## C'sTDI (Feb 13, 2007)

was this ever resolved or the problem identified? I also have 01316 (ABS Control Module) and 01435 (Brake Pressure Sensor) and 00907 (Intervention Load Management


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (C'sTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C’sTDI* »_...and 00907 (Intervention Load Management


That sounds more like a power supply issue. Do the codes come back once the battery is fully charged? Mind posting an Auto-Scan from your car?


----------



## C'sTDI (Feb 13, 2007)

The battery is showing a 14 volt charge and clearing the DTCs results in the ABS and Brake Pressure sensor codes still appearing. ATtached is the auto scan
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20070723
Thursday,20,September,2007,20:57:41:41244
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGPT77L96D064372 Mileage: 17710km/11004miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 CQ HW: 028 101 196 2
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª8472
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.LBL
Part No SW: 09D 927 750 DP HW: 09D 927 750 DP
Component: AL 750 6A 0856
Coding: 0004200
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379.LBL
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203
Coding: 0022786
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 909 137 A HW: 5WK 485 02
Component: 29 Kessy 6700
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 044 T
Component: CLIMAtronic 2+2 4222
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 7L6 907 049 E
Component: CLIMAtronic FOND 0400
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.LBL
Part No: 7L6 937 049 N
Component: 3002
Coding: 0111839
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 CQ HW: 028 101 196 2
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª8472
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.LBL
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0562
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 7L0 959 339 C
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0008
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.LBL
Part No: 7L6 953 549 H
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0010032
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No: 7L6 920 981 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3211
Coding: 0005231
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 815 071 D
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.LBL
Part No: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AT
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0114
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0703
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-DVD.LBL
Part No: 7L6 919 887 M
Component: Navigation 0047
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 933 J
Component: HSG 5115
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 7L0 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.LBL
Part No: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105
No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-DVD.LBL
Part No: 7L6 035 186 E
Component: Radio 0047
Coding: 0014042
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027
Coding: 0000341
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 1K0 955 559 T
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 7L6-907-441.LBL
Part No SW: 7L6 907 441 HW: 7L6 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0051
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.LBL
Part No: 7L6 919 044 T
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0539
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.LBL
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107
No fault code found.
End


----------



## C'sTDI (Feb 13, 2007)

just got the Egg back from the dealer. They removed the left plenum chamber fuse box and the ABS control module to get to the brake pressure sensor which they ended up having to replace


----------

